# Did two blocks last week, they said I didn't deliver everything.



## Whereismyrobot (Dec 19, 2016)

I got the dreaded email. I told them I delivered everything (with time to spare on both blocks) My earnings went from $126 to $22. I sent them an email, but WTF?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

They do like to test our feelings from time to time.
PS: if they reply and dispute that you didnt show up, ask WH staff for sign-in sheet of that day as Exhibit A.


----------



## Whereismyrobot (Dec 19, 2016)

RGV said:


> They do like to test our feelings from time to time.
> PS: if they reply and dispute that you didnt show up, ask WH staff for sign-in sheet of that day as Exhibit A.


Sadly, my warehouse doesn't have a sign in sheet. You sign in through the app and take a number.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Send them a screenshot of your Google Maps timeline that shows them what times you were at the warehouse and each address you delivered to. Or if you use a mileage tracking app.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> Send them a screenshot of your Google Maps timeline that shows them what times you were at the warehouse and each address you delivered to. Or if you use a mileage tracking app.


.................... and find a nearest wall in your house and start talking with it, it is exactly equivalent of sending email/s to support............. trust me u will agree with me.
You can start the conversation with the wall by saying "whats up bro, you look nice in pink shirt............... WTH/WTF you are NOT suppose to wear a skirt""


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> .................... and find a nearest wall in your house and start talking with it, it is exactly equivalent of sending email/s to support............. trust me u will agree with me.
> You can start the conversation with the wall by saying "whats up bro, you look nice in pink shirt............... WTH/WTF you are NOT suppose to wear a skirt""


If I received an email stating I had not worked on a day that I had, I would respond with evidence to correct their error..... yes, support likes to respond with form emails. But if you are persistant, it gets human attention. At least in my experience.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> .................... and find a nearest wall in your house and start talking with it, it is exactly equivalent of sending email/s to support............. trust me u will agree with me.
> You can start the conversation with the wall by saying "whats up bro, you look nice in pink shirt............... WTH/WTF you are NOT suppose to wear a skirt""


Who made that thread on emailing amazon about changing block policy? Lol the irony

https://uberpeople.net/threads/plea...-a-change-in-forfeiting-blocks-policy.119695/


----------

